# Nice Buck



## rdnkmedic (Oct 27, 2013)

My son got a picture of this really nice buck about 4 days ago. We have since been trying to pattern him and figure out a way to get him. We hunt our family farm that is only 125 acres and are surrounded by other leased land so it makes it very difficult to be selective. Lots of times we will let a buck go to grow another year just to have him killed on the neighboring land. Makes it tough sometimes.

Well so much for the patterning. Took Mel hunting this morning and as you can see she had a great time. Not her first deer but her first really nice buck. Buck was trotting across a pasture and she made an excellent double lung shot. She thought she missed because the deer never slowed down. Ran about 150 yards and left a great blood trail to follow. This is what it's all about. She was so excited when we found blood. She really thought she had missed. She learned a lot today about deer behavior after the shot and how to track them. We waited about an hour before we started looking and then tracked the 150 yards in about 40 minutes. I actually thought he was gut shot and that is why I moved so cautiously. 

Anyway, a great ending to a great morning. Not bad for a Chattahoochee County, GA deer. 9 point with a sticker off the right burr. Weighed 138 lbs. we just don't have a lot of 200 lb deer in our area.

I sure am proud of her.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice kill and nice buck. Me likey back strap. Yum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations Mel. Lots of good eating there. Nice shot too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 27, 2013)

congrates kevin great lookin deer and kid. good times duck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Kevin! or I should say congrats Mel, thanks for sharing the story...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bluedot (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice buck! Now the work begins and the result is well worth it. I think I enjoy the processing almost as much as hunting. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats ,,That's a great lookin buck ,,,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 27, 2013)

Great looking buck. Congrats to your son!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys. For the record she is my wife (Ms. Rdnkmedic). My son found the deer on camera and Melanie put him in the freezer. She got the best part of the deal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats on a great harvest!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 30, 2013)

thats a monster.. nice kill for sure gonna be tough to beat that one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 5, 2013)

way to go Mel!!!! Kevin, Im envious...... Ive been hunting for 4 years and still nothing (have to hunt public lands...... that's my excuse anyways). Id be happy with poppin a pig..... but that's definitely a nice buck!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 5, 2013)

................and he did exactly what we thought he would do when we found his scrape line. He was scraping and spending his nights behind my Mom's house then moving to the adjoining property to spend the daytime. She caught him crossing a pasture that is about 150 yards wide.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats, WDE


----------

